
The problems with quality open source software - YCperson
Take a looke on this case.<p>The IPython (very popular) is Open Source something like Wolfram Mathematica, Matlab, etc.<p>Exist some bug around PDF export from 2016y.
No changes fix.<p>What you all sugest for this type problem for OS softs?<p>There is many examples of this type around other software like Linux, Python, Blender etc..  as big projects.
We want use OS, but some time is soo hard in case that problems are not solved.
======
mtmail
I maintain open source software with bugs 10 years old. It's my free time and
I can choose what to prioritize and work on. Popularity can be a burden
because more users lead to more support cases.
[https://mikemcquaid.com/2018/03/19/open-source-
maintainers-o...](https://mikemcquaid.com/2018/03/19/open-source-maintainers-
owe-you-nothing/)

> What you all sugest for this type problem for OS softs?

If it fits your purpose use the OS software. If it doesn't (yet) then paid
software (with support) like Wolfram Mathematica, Matlab

~~~
YCperson
The choice is depend of quality, comfort.

The problem is that OS community advertising solutions, "product", ideas, and
after some time we staying with "nothing" or watching for problems.

Sometime I think that OS leaders cheating my by promises. Some ppl doing
business by books, etc.. but model of all chain is stupid.

Maybe this is question not only about quality but including future. If we
watching some projects like linux (Sue, Redhat, mayby Canonical/Ubuntu), looks
better.

Google Sumit Code financing sometimes some ideas. Maybe should exist some
fund, fundation that can collect some project list of task to solve to hit
some level?

------
svennek
Closed source software from proprietary vendors also have long-standing bugs.

You just don't have any easy way to get a list of them.

All dev teams (no matter if they are OS or not) are always shortstaffed. That
means bugs needs triaging (prioritizing) and only important (either due to
risks of the bug or then number of customers it hits) are fixed swiftly ...

On open source you can at least fix it yourself (or pay somebody to fix it for
you) if it gets sufficiently annoying..

~~~
YCperson
Soo it's bug managment problem and priority in proprietary /companies, but
they have funds.. more often I belive.

It this slogan "pay somebody to fix"? Anybody have some experience with this
(I pay and I have repaired)?

------
YCperson
[http://github.com/jupyter/nbconvert/issues/456](http://github.com/jupyter/nbconvert/issues/456)

